

Open Whispersystems Flock being shutdown - padraic7a

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.anhonesteffort.flock<p>[I tried to submit via the url instead of title a number of times but it didn&#x27;t work.  ]<p>I wonder what&#x27;s going on? There&#x27;s no news yet on the OWS blog or twitter.<p>I presume this isn&#x27;t a business decision though it might be. Either way I guess it shows the value of concentrating the distribution &#x2F; withdrawal method in the Play Store.<p>&quot;Flock will shutdown permanently on October 1st, 2015. Upon shutdown, all active subscriptions will be refunded and account information erased. We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for supporting the project.<p>Registration of new Flock accounts is disabled in the latest release (0.9.7), existing users may use the new &#x27;Export data&#x27; feature to move their contacts and calendars out of Flock or install one of many available 3rd party export apps.&quot;
======
padraic7a
Explanation here, seems that WebDAV was just too dated / hard to with
[https://gist.github.com/rhodey/873ae9d527d8d2a38213](https://gist.github.com/rhodey/873ae9d527d8d2a38213)

------
padraic7a
[https://github.com/WhisperSystems/Flock](https://github.com/WhisperSystems/Flock)

Nothing I can see on the github page to explain things either...

